# Katrina ...



## squish_is_me (Jun 5, 2005)

Is there anyone here who lives or lived in the storms path? I was watching the news today, something I rarely do because I am so paranoid. I wanted to see how extensive the damage was to everyone in that area though! They say it is the biggest natural disaster in the history of the US!!! Is everyone ok? Did anyone get cought n the storm?
*Also read below about a help effort being organized!*


----------



## blackwinded (Jul 31, 2005)

not me, luckily. I'm nowhere near the storms. Im glad you are okay too, squish. I hope everyone else is!

Maybe it's just a coincidence, but about a week before hurricane Katrina developed, i heard a girls voice telling me her name was "Katie or Katrina" .she kept taunting me with it, so i asked her why she couldn't make up her mind, but i got no answer and she left. Hasn't come back since.

-becka


----------



## Da'Burgh (Apr 25, 2005)

I'm sure there won't be any repiles from people who experienced this because they won't have power for like 10 days. It's horrible down there...


----------



## squish_is_me (Jun 5, 2005)

Well I talk on another board and several of the ladies there lost everything! They did go to stay with family during the storm though se we have heard from them! I was hoping that anyone else who might be a member of this site that may live there had done the same!.

They will have no postal service there for several months. I am currently working with a friend to round up clothing and anything else that can be of use to these people! MOST of them have nothing! No house, no job, no town to go back to! My fiend is goung to drive down south to delive a huge van full of supplies including any clothes anyone wants to donate, baby products, etc. She actually went to the store herself and bought $175 worth of water! If anyone here wants to help us in our effort to help these poor citizens it would be wonderful! Members from my other board are shipping things to us that we are going to drive down since they will have no postal service! If you would like to help let me know and I will let you know how you can get this stuff to us!
Thanks!


----------



## Sojourner (May 21, 2005)

They have no HOUSES.


----------



## squish_is_me (Jun 5, 2005)

yes I am aware. It is awfull!


----------



## Da'Burgh (Apr 25, 2005)

Yes, it's truly horrible. Hell on earth.


----------



## Martinelv (Aug 10, 2004)

Yeah, sounds like the gulf states have had a real kicking. I don't know if it's just because of our news coverage, but after the hurricane hit we didn't really hear much for a day or two - just that the storm had passed and everything was OK. Then a few days later - all hell broke loose over there. Sounds and looks terrible. I hope everyone is OK.

I suspect that the images of Bush reluctantly dragging himself back from his ranch, then smiling and glibly talking about it as if it was a good old giggle didn't help much either. Idiot.


----------

